# Does snow make them sleepy?



## casemac (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi! I know rain can make hedgies grumpy, but my baby has been super tired since the snow started falling. The temp is the same in the cage, but he has not been running at night- he just seems pooped! He is also still very grumpy in general, he was a sweet baby but now at six months he is still not sweet! IM pretty sure he is an explorer as opposed to our first hog that is very much a cuddler. Could he still be quilling? And does snow effect them??
Thanks!
Casey & grumpus


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a light on for him during the day? During the winter the natural light isn't bright enough and they need extra light for 12 hours a day. Lack of light can cause lethargy and hibernation attempts.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would bump up the temperature a couple of degrees and have the light on for at least 12 hrs.


----------

